# Trevor's 1st Birthday



## tortoisenerd (Aug 18, 2009)

Cake made of Mazuri, butternut squash baby food, and edible flowers. He loved it!



























First Video

Second Video


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 18, 2009)

NICE HAT! 

Trevor is beautiful. He's got quite the little mug.

You should post a plasteron pic, so Danny can take a peek and make sure he's still a boy. I just had him double check Noushka, and she's still a little lady.


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Trevor!!! (Great photos!!)


----------



## George (Aug 18, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Trevor, glad he enjoyed his 'cake'! x


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG! What great beautiful clear colorful pictures. And the tort is cute too! 

Happy Birthday to you happy birthday to you happy birthday dear Trevor happy birthday to you...(sung in a high screechy voice)


----------



## Stazz (Aug 18, 2009)

Sheesh kebab, what an awesome cake !! Trevor looked like he was in absolute HEAVEN !!!!! He is soooo cute man, love the pic with the hat !!!! I love the 2nd pic as well with all the cake on his face  Cutie patootie !!! HAAAAPPPPY BIRRRRRTHDDDDAAAAY TREVORRRRR!!!!!! (we don't know when Tallula was born, so we'll make her 6th birthday in Feb as thats when we got her, and shes about 5yrs old hehe). So Trevor is a Leo? Haha (star sign!)


----------



## Isa (Aug 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Trevor!!!
OMG Kate, I am sure he had a lot of fun, he looks very happy. His cake looks yummmmiiii and I love the hat. Thanks for sharing the pictures and videos of your beautiful little Trevor


----------



## bettinge (Aug 19, 2009)

Cute, but you gave him all good foods....birthdays are about eating lots of crap! For him that might be strawberries and Romain!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TREVOR!!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 19, 2009)

That's the best birthday hat shot I've ever seen. Happy birthday, Trevor!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Kate, What great photos. Looks like Trevor really enjoyed his birthday cake  Oh and Blue and Green are definitely his colors. Love the hat. and those videos are wonderful. Thanks for sharing Trevors Birthday with us


----------



## Nay (Aug 19, 2009)

In that last shot, Trevor kinda looks like the travelosity knome!!
Nice pics.
Na


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow look at that "cake" !! What a spoiled little guy 
I love the hat


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 19, 2009)

Awww such wonderful comments! 

I usually forget to feed him Mazuri so he only gets it maybe every 2 weeks, and usually one pellet (that was 5 but he didn't eat more than 3 or 4 pellets). The squash he loves. The flowers were his first flowers! At $6 they were a splurge. I really need to get a garden going. I won't feed him fruit, even on a birthday. He gets romaine a lot with the spring mix though. Guess I'm overprotective like that. He gets carrot every month or so, and the squash every couple weeks. I got the hat idea on the forum. 

For me the plate was a fun part since I just set him on the plate and I thought it looked funny that he and his cake were on the plate. He went at it for about 30 minutes before walking away (I was snapping pictures the whole time to his dismay), so I took the mess away and gave him a bath since we had to leave the house.

How does his shell look? I see the tiniest of pyramiding, or maybe just fast/high growth.

I have tons more pictures but this might be all that gets up here since they were the best. About 100 to get 10 good ones!

Meg-I don't even know if I want to pay attention to his sex, because his name isn't changing! lol I guess if he never shows himself I can just assume he's shy, but if he does than I can confirm it. hehe How big is Anouk now? Trevor is 76mm and 123 grams (waiting for him to grow a little; he has some chub right now).


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 27, 2009)

I waited to post on this, until Noushka was the same age. She topped out at 174 grams, and 3 12/16" SCL. In other words, 3 3/4 inches.

I can't believe she's gotten so big so quickly! Come Christmas season, she'll get a new bin, the same one Nigel is in. Its 49 inches long, and 18 inches wide. She's such alittle bulldozer. She's outgrown her baby log for the most part...She moves it around like its a piece of paper now. I can wait to see what she does with all the extra space. I'm gonna snap up one of those bins as soon as they are in stores again.


----------



## Candy (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh my gosh I love his little birthday hat. I wish I could figure out how to post videos of Dale on here. I loved watching the ones of Trevor he is the cutest little russian.


----------



## Candy (Sep 27, 2009)

Kate, I would say that the second picture should be a perfect entry picture for the calendar contest.


----------



## Italianlnm (Sep 28, 2009)

How adorable!! He looked very pleased. He is gorgeous!!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 28, 2009)

Too bad I already entered another pic in the photo contest. The one I entered is my favorite of him (my husband actually took it).

Meg-The baby is huge! Wow. I thought Trevor grew fast but Anouk beat him by a ton. Different species too though. Lucky me we built him a huge table (8 sq ft). He's just now starting to explore the whole thing. I meant to block off part of it when we got him but he has too many cage furnishings. I redecorate a lot so hopefully he doesn't feel closed in. We'll build a second story on part of it once he's closer to full size, and hope he doesn't get too big....hoping for about 5 inches or else we'll probably want a bigger enclosure.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 28, 2009)

Great pictures Kate 

Oh go ahead and post a plastron picture 

Danny


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 28, 2009)

You know what? I don't think I've ever taken a plastron picture of Trevor. I'll have to get one. hehe


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 28, 2009)

Kate,
You did a great job being a gourmet cake chef for Trevor!
HE is sooooo cute in those pix. Yes, please enter them in photo-contest! I'd love to see his pix for the whole month.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 4, 2009)

Plastron pictures, as requested. The little buddy hated it! I think this is the only time I have fully flipped him over. Hadn't realized his belly is so dark. I'm still thinking boy. Thoughts?

I already entered a different picture in the contest, so no go for the birthday ones unless I misunderstood the rules (thought we can only enter one picture)


----------



## Candy (Oct 4, 2009)

Sure looks like a boy to me.


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm thinking more female  but Trevor is being uncoperative  with the way her anal scutes are growing.
But here you can decide for yourself 
http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=29702

Danny


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 4, 2009)

I was thinking girl too---only because the shell doesn't dip down very far in the back.


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 5, 2009)

I love Trevor's markings!! His shell is very light and pretty (er, handsome! )
I'm used to Nelson's dark M-shaped markings.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmmm the plot thickens. Thanks for the info everyone! I think if we find out Trevor is a girl we couldn't change his name. I've heard of that before.  I am very beginner at sexing and I can usually only tell by the tail, so I was thinking boy just from the fact that he wags it (I know it's too soon to tell from the tail though and girls can do the same). I trust the experts! One of the reasons I chose a "boy" over a "girl" was adult size. Not sure how soon we'll have a yard for Trevor so the least space necessary the better. Now I'm wondering if a huge expansion will be necessary as girls can get quite a bit larger than boys. Was hoping I could put part of a second story on Trevor's enclosure and that would be enough even for an adult size of 5-6 inches, but probably not if he gets the size of an average adult female Russian, 8-10 inches! 

Luckily we can give Trevor as much space as he could ever need in our house, it would just require more work on the enclosure. No idea how you all with tons of torts do it. I've already thought of expanding the enclosure to hang a bit off each side of the cabinet we have it on to add more floor space before building up a bit. 

Wondering how much green coloring he'll retain as he's gotten more dark recently. So adorable! I picked him based on coloring from a group of a few hatchlings.

Thanks again everyone. Hope I can get back on here soon and chat but life is crazy right now. Got married a couple weeks ado and you think I'd have more time now that the wedding planning is over, but so not true. Best wishes.

Danny: Were you thinking girl before I posted plastron pictures, and that's why you asked me to post them? Or, are you just curious now that he's not so young? I was wondering about that...


----------

